# is wennen



## sound shift

Goede middag,

I often see "X is wennen". In a review of a car, I've just seen "De gerobotiseerde schakelbak is wennen". I know what it means, but my question is: What register is "is wennen"? If it is slang, colloquial or conversational, what would be a more formal way of saying the same thing?


----------



## Lopes

I'd say it is the informal way of saying 'je moet er aan wennen'


----------



## Joannes

I agree with Lopes. It might be a bit more informal but it's fine to use it in writing.

More informally (or more locally in Belgium), we also say 'je moet het gewoon worden'. How is that perceived in the North? I got a few Google hits for 'eraan gewoon worden' but I consider it an incorrect blend.

(Having reached that telic stage would be: 'het gewoon zijn' = 'eraan gewend zijn'.)


----------



## Sjonger

'Je moet het gewoon worden' is hier in het Noorden op zich wel correct Nederlands, denk ik, maar heel ongebruikelijk. Het zit wel in het veel gangbaarder 'gewoonlijk' en 'gewoonte'.


----------



## ThomasK

@SoundShift: een interessante vraag. En vooral omdat die constructie *'Het is'* + *verbum *dat naar inspanningen of minder leuke dingen verwijst, behoorlijk courant en zelfs productief is. 

Zoals is: _Het is balen om .../ Het is zwoegen en zweten om .../ Het is zoeken om/ het is wachten op ..._ Het betekent dus zoiets als 'het kost ...' of zo.


----------



## sound shift

ThomasK said:


> @SoundShift: een interessante vraag. En vooral omdat die constructie *'Het is'* + *verbum *dat naar inspanningen of minder leuke dingen verwijst, behoorlijk courant en zelfs productief is.
> 
> Zoals is: _Het is balen om .../ Het is zwoegen en zweten om .../ Het is zoeken om/ het is wachten op ..._ Het betekent dus zoiets als 'het kost ...' of zo.


Ah! Dit wist ik niet. Bedankt.


----------



## ThomasK

Just by the way: it is quite common, perhaps a little informal, but it can be used in any kind of context, I'd say !


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> @SoundShift: een interessante vraag. En vooral omdat die constructie *'Het is'* + *verbum *dat naar inspanningen of minder leuke dingen verwijst, behoorlijk courant en zelfs productief is.
> 
> Zoals is: _Het is balen om .../ Het is zwoegen en zweten om .../ Het is zoeken om/ het is wachten op ..._ Het betekent dus zoiets als 'het kost ...' of zo.


Thomas, 
De uitdrukkingen die je aanhaalt, geven inderdaad een negatieve noot aan maar, volgens mij, is het niet eigen aan de constructie  "Het is" + verbum.

Je kan ook bv. zeggen "Het is puur genieten om ..."


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, Peter, dat je "Dat is puur genieten" kunt zeggen, maar ik betwijfel of we naar dezelfde constructie verwijzen. In die zin zou ik schrijven: 'Een boek lezen over ... is puur genieten", niet *"Het is puur genieten om te lezen". Die "om"-zin erachter lijkt mij typisch voor contexten waarin je wijst op een taak. Maar natuurlijk moet ik wel erkennen dat ze naar de vorm gelijkaardig zijn, of op elkaar lijken, maar ik vraag mij toch af of die constructie erachter dezelfde is. Nog iemand ?


----------

